# Mahi Mahi - How Should I Cook It?



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

I plan on trying mahi mahi for dinner.  

How do you like to cook it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you up for grilling?  Will the weather cooperate?  

I like a soy, garlic, ginger marinade/glaze with a hint of wasabi.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 15, 2012)

Cook it halfway through then when you turn them sprinkle crushed macademia nuts and a bit of butter onto them and finish cooking. Had it done this way at a little cafe on Maui and it was very good!

My 2nd favorite way to eat it is in a fish taco (or a lettuce wrap) w/ a fresh salsa that I add either mango, papaya or pineapple too. If I'm doing that I just put a little olive oil and S&P on the fish before I grill or broil it.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 15, 2012)

Grill it!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2012)

Mahi Mahi is my very favorite fish Andy and it's a shame to hide the delicate flavor and texture with anything complicated.  I like a good sprinkle of lemon pepper and simply broiled.  It's nice with a mango type salsa on the side if you feel fancy.  Happy eating!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 15, 2012)

Would you like to try it Vietnamese style?


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*MAHI-MAHI IN COCONUT CARAMEL SAUCE*[/FONT]​


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Marinade:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Tbs sesame oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ cup lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup lite soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup hoi sin sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp turbinado sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs chili garlic sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp Chinese five spice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp ground ginger[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Sauce:_[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups demerara sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 1/2 cups coconut milk[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3 tablespoons Asian fish sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 cup minced shallots[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs minced fresh ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 clove garlic, peeled and minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]fresh ground black pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 scallions, white and green parts, sliced very thin[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marinate mahi-mahi fillets for at least one hour, but no more than 4 hours. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Fish is cooked through when it flakes easily with a fork. Remove fish and keep warm.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Place sugar in a 10- to 12-inch frying pan over medium heat. Whisk sugar until it is melted and dark amber colored, 3 to 5 minutes. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk. Mixture will bubble vigorously. Stir over medium heat until caramelized sugar is dissolved. Stir in fish sauce, shallots, ginger, garlic, and remaining coconut milk and stir over medium-high heat until desired thickness. Pour sauce over plated fish fillet, then garnish with green onions and sprinkle with fresh ground black pepper to taste. [/FONT]


----------



## acerbicacid (Oct 15, 2012)

It is also known as lampuki in the Island of Malta in the Mediterranean and it is almost their national fish.    It is seasonal there too and these are some of the recipes used.    I used to go to Malta quite a lot and loved it when it was in all the restaurants.

Lampuki season draws near | di-ve - content matters


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 15, 2012)

I like to pan fry with a nut crust and finish it in the oven if needed.I like macadamias best but whatever you like will work fine.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 15, 2012)

Grilled and served as fish tacos! Yum! In the Pacific, it is most often called dorado and is a main stay in the tacos.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for offering suggestions.

I decided to cook it in butter in a skillet with just salt and pepper and served it with lemon.  I wanted to experience the flavor of the fish as it is our first time with mahi mahi.  

We agreed it was OK but didn't think it was anything special.  I'd try it again.  We may have gotten a mediocre piece of fish this time.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 15, 2012)

Surprising. Mahi-Mahi is very good fish. If cooked right it is very pleasant. I love it. It is probably my all time favorite one. And I do not even do anything special with it. I too make it pan fried.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2012)

Mahi mahi is one of our faves too.  Such a nice, meaty texture and "chew" to it.  Fresh off the boat in Mexico or Hawaii, it's exquisite.  Here, all we get is frozen, which is usually good, but there can be an occasional off piece.  I usually panfry too.

Mango salsa always puts it over the top.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 16, 2012)

My husband and I love it grilled. We usually grill fresh pineapple rings and sweet potato medalions to serve with it. Usually I just sprinkle it with a little lime before cooking but sometimes I make a mango sauce to go on it or sprinkle it with a little cooked pineapple juice. It's the only fish I've ever had that I liked with fruit. I'm really picky about fish and this is one of my favorites. But, if you like the gamey/fishy flavor of say, brook trout, mahi mahi might seem kind of bland.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 16, 2012)

Mahi-mahi is the go-to fish for Baja style tacos. You cut the fish into bite sized pieces, dip them in a tempura style batter, and deep fry them. Serve them in a soft corn tortilla with shredded cabbage and Crema Mexicana


----------



## Cerise (Oct 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mahi-mahi is the go-to fish for Baja style tacos. You cut the fish into bite sized pieces, dip them in a tempura style batter, and deep fry them. Serve them in a soft corn tortilla with shredded cabbage and Crema Mexicana


 
I concur.  Add a squeeze of fresh lime jice, avocado & fresh diced tomatoes.


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2012)

Mahi was one of our favorites when we lived in Hawaii.  My dearest friend used to slather it with mayo, season it a bit, and grill it.  My parents still remember that meal as one of their favorites when they visited us.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2012)

Claire said:


> Mahi was one of our favorites when we lived in Hawaii.  My dearest friend used to slather it with mayo, season it a bit, and grill it.  My parents still remember that meal as one of their favorites when they visited us.




That's how we do swordfish.


----------



## chefany87 (Oct 24, 2012)

mahi is a pretty versitale fish as it is mild in flavor and sturdy in texture in reference to a medium flake fish. you can serve it whole as an entree or bust it apart for a taco. its great for grilling or pan sauteing. take advantage of its ability to adhere to whatever you want it to be the question is what cuisine or flavors/application you want it to use it. theres not a whole lot of fat in mahi so poaching is not a good idea.


----------

